# wicd-gtk instead of wpa_gui

## dman777

I know it's kind of a legacy software now, but is there anyway to get wicd-gtk working again? I am using wpa_gui instead and it's not as nice at all.

----------

## khayyam

 *dman777 wrote:*   

> I know it's kind of a legacy software now, but is there anyway to get wicd-gtk working again? I am using wpa_gui instead and it's not as nice at all.

 

dman777 ... what exactly isn't working? The useflag still exists and is +use.

```
% awk '/gtk/&& gsub(/ +/," ")1' <(equery -NC u net-misc/wicd)

 + - gtk : Installs a gtk UI. This is enabled by default because it is intended behavior. Requires dev-python/pygtk
```

Is it perhaps a case of your not having CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y ... required as wicd uses the now depreicated WEXT.

best ... khay

----------

## UberLord

Have you considered dhcpcd-ui with either the GTK+ or Qt interfaces?

http://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd-ui

----------

## dman777

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *dman777 wrote:*   I know it's kind of a legacy software now, but is there anyway to get wicd-gtk working again? I am using wpa_gui instead and it's not as nice at all. 
> 
> dman777 ... what exactly isn't working? The useflag still exists and is +use.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I enabled CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT, but still no success. The first time it runs it complains about dbus. Then, on the second run it won't complain about dbus and it will run ok. But it won't find any wireless interfaces.

```
ocalhost one # !wi

wicd-gtk 

Importing pynotify failed, notifications disabled.

Has notifications support False

Notifications disabled during setup.py configure

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...

/usr/share/wicd/gtk/gui.py:191: Warning: The property GtkDialog:has-separator is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.

  self.wTree.add_from_file(gladefile)

Wicd daemon is shutting down!

Exception during notification: global name 'pynotify' is not defined

displaytray True

Done loading.

^CTraceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/wicd/gtk/wicd-client.py", line 1118, in <module>

    main(sys.argv)

  File "/usr/share/wicd/gtk/wicd-client.py", line 96, in wrapper

    return func(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/share/wicd/gtk/wicd-client.py", line 1114, in main

    mainloop.run()

KeyboardInterrupt

```

```

localhost one # wicd-gtk 

Importing pynotify failed, notifications disabled.

Has notifications support False

Notifications disabled during setup.py configure

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Connected.

/usr/share/wicd/gtk/gui.py:191: Warning: The property GtkDialog:has-separator is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.
```

----------

